# BUNAC query



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi

I am heading to Canada in October and I was wondering if I was able to fly via the usa to Canada with my visa. This is purely for cost purposes and better flexible filghts with us airlines.

My destination would be Seattle as I am heading to Vancouver Island.

Any input people? 

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am heading to Canada in October and I was wondering if I was able to fly via the usa to Canada with my visa. This is purely for cost purposes and better flexible filghts with us airlines.
> 
> ...


The answer is YES. Many immigrants come to Canada via the USA.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

ESTA is relatively new and easy to get if you want to travel to the US under the VWP (Visa Waiver Program). It might give you some peace of mind in case you have any doubts about your ability to travel via Seattle.

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta.html


----------

